# Cleaner wanted Limassol



## georg8 (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi there,
Can anyone advise me on how to get a reliable english speaking cleaner (ironing also) in the Limassol area. 
There's just me, no kids or aminals and i pay well. 
Do you know anyone or can you point me in the right direction? 

Thks


----------



## BabsM (May 24, 2008)

I suggest you ask around your acquaintances in the area and see if they have any recommendations. You are more likely to find someone reliable that way. Alternatively you can advertise in our jobs section or classifieds. Advertising on this part of the forum is not permitted.


----------

